# Wazzup with CNN?



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

i have a strange problem that led to noticing something even stranger. An electric surge fried my TV remote and so now I have to manually run through all the channels every time i want something different. because of this, I noticed that CNN has been actually 24-7 on nothing but the Malaysian missing plane. Absolutely NO other stories at all times of day! Most people might miss this because they would only watch CNN at some particular time of day and would not see it continuosly the way I do when flipping through all the channels by hand.

Anyway, this even went on through much of the ukrainian crisis which merited quick comments and then a return to the malaysian story ad nauseum. Even 9-11's continuous coverage did not go on this long without a break! 

Now the CNN people are shifting a little towards the Korean ferry-boat tragedy, but still stuck on the malaysian plane. 

This is bizarre. Almost like they have a fetish or something.

Meanwhile, no one but the Catholic channel (EWTN) was talking about the terrorist kidnapping of 230 teenage girls from a school in Nigeria. The girls are still missing, and their parents are searching woodlands where the terrorists are known to hide, but no one except the CAtholic channel that is in a small town in Alabama seemed to care until the past couple of days.

Not to mention lots of other news stories going uncovered.

Wazzup at CNN? Are they flat-lining?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wait til the Catholic Army goes after the MooseLimbs soon.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have never watched CNN and from what you say it may be a good thing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw it too. It just repeats and repeats over and over again. 
I knew about epirbs or elts and brought it up on another forum and actually tweeted don lemon from cnn and didn't get a response but they viewed it fifteen times. 
Well now they are saying there were four elts onboard when it was delivered from Boeing in 2002. Yea great you get to that two months later! I swear these people and their talking head experts are worthless.

Oh an elt or epirb is a location beacon that goes off when there is high g forces or it touches water. It then sends two signals out at 200mhz and 400 mhz. One is local and one sends a distress signal to a satellite. Its distress signal will include a gps location. They are available for boats as well as aircraft.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CNN has tanked so bad that when they did get some rating by cover the airliner they got tunnel vision and can see anything else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CNN is still in business?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Chic News Network (CNN)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Who remembers Ashleigh banfield from cnn?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Sensationalism. A poll was taken, and people are fascinated by the missing plane, because it's a "mystery". Remember, the news's job is NOT to tell you the news. Their job is to sell commercials.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CNN has been losing so much money for so long, I expect they sent all of their reporters to Malaysia to cover the plane and now they cannot afford to bring them home. The story will go away as soon as CNN can scrape together enough cash for a couple of plane tickets and to cover the hotel bills for the reporters.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The school girl abductions has been all over National Propaganda Radio.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wazzup with CNN? 

Definitely not their ratings! Ha


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Was there someone on that plane that the news reporters aren't mentioning? Perhaps there was some kind of cargo that held some special kind of significance?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

_
"By going wall-to-wall with coverage of the missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 plane over the last three weeks, CNN has made major gains in the ratings, even beating Fox News in the coveted 25-54 demo during prime time hours on a handful of nights. But CNN's March success was not enough to keep the network out of third place in both the demo and total viewers during the first quarter of 2014."_

Q1 2014 Cable News Ratings: CNN Remains in 3rd Despite March Surge | Mediaite

They got their first ratings bump in 3 years and are running that story like their life depends on it! If it wasn't for airports, most people would think they went off the air years ago!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I drive two hours a day (round trip) from the woods to the city to work. I have XM satelite radio to keep me occupied on the way. CNN is one click up from Fox, and every time I go to CNN, ever since the plane went down, that is all there is - endless speculation and mind numbing nattering about the stinkin plane. Occasionally they break in with the Korean ferryboat.
I thought it just was occuring a couple times a day, but evidently not.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

microprepper said:


> i have a strange problem that led to noticing something even stranger. An electric surge fried my TV remote and so now I have to manually run through all the channels every time i want something different. because of this, I noticed that CNN has been actually 24-7 on nothing but the Malaysian missing plane. Absolutely NO other stories at all times of day! Most people might miss this because they would only watch CNN at some particular time of day and would not see it continuosly the way I do when flipping through all the channels by hand.
> 
> Anyway, this even went on through much of the ukrainian crisis which merited quick comments and then a return to the malaysian story ad nauseum. Even 9-11's continuous coverage did not go on this long without a break!
> 
> ...


And they wonder why they've lost nearly 50% of their viewership in less than a year.

The entire main stream media is dying. People don't trust them anymore. The "alternative" media (Drudge, World Net Daily, and Infowars, etc.) is now the only media. CNN, MSNBC, Fox and the other major network news outlets are dead and they don't even know it yet. They're walking around, doing their dinosaur thing and don't even seem to know that a massive asteroid has hit the other side of the earth and their extinction is imminent. It's comical.


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> And they wonder why they've lost nearly 50% of their viewership in less than a year.
> 
> The entire main stream media is dying. People don't trust them anymore. The "alternative" media (Drudge, World Net Daily, and Infowars, etc.) is now the only media. CNN, MSNBC, Fox and the other major network news outlets are dead and they don't even know it yet. They're walking around, doing their dinosaur thing and don't even seem to know that a massive asteroid has hit the other side of the earth and their extinction is imminent. It's comical.


I stick to Yahoo news. LoL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes their were 10 Chinese IT guys on the plane - the same guys that spend their time hacking into our infrastructure software. The folks at homeland security and the NSA wanted to talk to these guys to prevent further disruptions. I don't think the plane crashed at all. There is a US airforce base not too far off their plotted course - maybe they were "diverted"?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

microprepper said:


> An electric surge fried my TV remote and so now I have to manually run through all the channels every time i want something different.


You have a Visio.

Take your batteries out of the remote.
Get a FRESH set of batteries.
Install them BACKWARDS.
Then press the power button on your remote.

Now you can remove your batteries and put them in the right way and the remote should work fine.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> You have a Visio.
> 
> Take your batteries out of the remote.
> Get a FRESH set of batteries.
> ...


Have you done that or are you just trying to help him let the factory installed smoke of of his remote?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

There must be no news out there that will help the democratic party, therefore they attempt to do no harm to it.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Have you done that or are you just trying to help him let the factory installed smoke of of his remote?


I have to do it about every three or four months. Hasn't hurt mine yet.
Visio's have an issue where the TV forgets the remote and doing this cause the TV to resynch or something. Not sure I understand it. I just know it works with mine.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

alterego said:


> The school girl abductions has been all over National Propaganda Radio.


Only lately. There was a significant period of silence before National Pack Readers jumped on.

As far as CNN, I think it is just as well they sank, even though I feel sorry for Annie Cooper. Where's he gonna go, now? Maybe a reality-show salvage barge on Tru-TV?


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> You have a Visio.
> 
> Take your batteries out of the remote.
> Get a FRESH set of batteries.
> ...


I didn't do anything but we had another storm and now it works fine. Go figah.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Wait til the Catholic Army goes after the MooseLimbs soon.


Not likely to happen. Remember the history of the PLO and the IRA? Of all Christian denominations, the Catholic Church, particularly the Latin Rite, is most sympatico with the Moose People.

I am incurably Catholic (to the point where a priest recently tried to cure me by telling me I am unwelcome but I still have my rosary! And watch out, I'm not afraid to use it! *LOL*) and thus I know whereof I speak. The Christian yeehawdis tend to come from the Baptist/Nondenom directions who are also at war against the papists and even have begun to set up a whole iconography of Christian symbols intermingled with Israeli flags.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fox News says 9% of a poll on flt. 370 believe it was carried away by alien space craft. Really, only 9%, surprised the hell out me! Have all the people watched too much CSI, etc. that they believe we should be able to use science to find something instantly?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As you have noticed, while focusing almost exclusively on the missing plane they are ignoring many other stories that could have a much greater affect on the U.S.. When something like this happens the first things that comes to my mind is "why"? What stories are they trying to distract people from.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

sick of CNN and that plane, 24 hrs a day.


MOLON LABE


----------

